
Drawing with HTML5 Canvas - DanielRibeiro
http://ajaxdraw.altervista.org/
======
wccrawford
It seems you have to select the drawing tool for every new line you make.

(Chrome, OSX.)

------
ctdonath
FWIW, dysfunctional on iPad. Wants to select and scroll instead of draw.

~~~
tjarratt
Further proof that mouse events and touch events are not the same.

I'm working on a concept for the iPad that is similar and came here hoping
that it would work on a touch screen as well, but looks like there's no silver
bullet.

------
lostgame
A little bit broken on Safari/OSX, isn't there a way to avoid getting the text
selection cursor?

Also, select all, selects the whole page, instead of the objects on the
canvas.

